# Grand River Carp Fest 2006 Report



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the tips Splitshot....and the crawlers. I could have saved some hours a couple of nights before, by NOT catching gills and crawfish to use as bait. I figured I'd get some Smallies with the crawfish, but I don't think any were caught that could have put their mouths around any of the ones I brought. I've never fished 6th St before and had no idea of where to begin. My brother and I used to throw some lures at the bridge over the Grand on Knapp St as kids, bringing in Smallies, Pike and an occasional Sucker but that was some 20+ years ago. Now I've got at least somewhat of an idea as to a technic. My initial technique was to keep casting, get snagged, break off, retie and do it all over again.

I hope someone plans another one of these outings, I'm always up to learn something new. Oh yeah, I got a really cool fisherman mask tan on the face too.....nose and cheeks red, everything else lilly white. I'm one downright sexy guy!!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Great pic's Ray!


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

I was going to spend the day working around the house, but I thought "why work, when I can fish". I attended the carp fest and was very glad I did. It was a great time, and I met a few more people from the site. Whit, aka The Carp King, not only taught me a thing or 2 about carp fishing, but traded his hot spot where he was slaying the carp, for my spot which seemed to be devoid of carp. On my first cast in that spot, I caught my first ever carp. So I'm thinking, OK piece of cake, I was just in a bad spot...wrong! I never caught another carp there, meanwhile Whit continues to slay them in my "bad" spot. Goes to show that there is some skill invloved with catching carp. And if Whit's the king, waterfoul is the prince - he landed a fair share of carp himself. It was good meeting everyone, wish I could have made it to Kush's afterward - but I had to get ready to go up to Traverse City. I got some pics of some of the carp we caught on a disposable, film is being developed, hope to post them in the next day or 2. BTW, that 9th species of fish was a rock bass. Looking forward to the next outing.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

gomer said:


> by "busy" you mean landing 1 steelhead all day, right?


lol all day???

by being on the water for a total of 4 hours is that all day???

if i didnt get up there until 3 am sat. morning i would have made it up to 6th st...

but after slapping the SNOOZE button 20 times and waking up at 11 i knew i was not making a fashionably late entrance to the east side wall


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

I had a good time at the outing, electing to lounge on the east wall and watch the antics going on in the boils. It was nice to relax on a saturday instead of salmon fishing myself into a coma as I had been the last few weeks. I was actually glad I caught so few fish  .
It was interesting talking about the area trout streams with whit and splitshot, surely the area and the streams has changed but at least the trout are still holding on. In the next 30 years I would consider it a success to catch half as many fish as you 2 have caught in your lifetime. 
On the carp note, I learned that yes you can overchum them. The 3 cans of corn that were hurled into the water had the opposite effect than was intented. After 3 quick ones, the carp quit biting. Ohh well, next time I will be armed with frosted mini wheats and wading shoes and show Whit how you really "let um take it".


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> If you've never met Sailor I'd urge you to do so and then sit down and let him regal you with some of his stories. Any of you that are under 60 yrs. old (meaning the vast majority of MS members) needs to listen to Sailor spin his tales of hunting fishing and life in general. I promise that you'll be entertained.
> 
> The guy looks older than dirt........he isn't..........and has a ton of experiences. Take the time to listen and you'll learn a lot about all facets of life. He is indeed a treasure. The guy can out-story Splitshot and I and the two of us laugh as Sailor takes us along.
> 
> ...


Amazing how quickly the time went listening to Sailors stories. Great fun, food and fellowship. Thanks again Kush for having everyone over.
Jim


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> :lol: BigSid had a lesson in patience in setting the hook on carp. He's a dedicated fisherman, and at the next carp event he'll score. The "hits" were there for him, but!!!!!!.....PATIENCE!!!!!..:lol:


Thanks Whit. Coming from you, that's an enormous compliment to say the least! Yes, you are in fact the "Carp King". 

I had an excellent time Saturday and actually did get one after everyone left. No, really I did!!!!:lol: It was indeed good to put faces on a lot of the friendly folks I've met over the past couple of years and I look forward to the next get-together. It was also nice to see some "east side flava'" (FIJI and Trout Time). Thanks again to Mr. and Mrs. KUSH for the hospitality and to Stein for the salmon! It was outstanding to say the least!!:corkysm55 I can't wait for the next time.

PS: Mr. Whit, I promise I'll try to get my homework done ASAP!

Take care...Sid


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

bigsid said:


> PS: Mr. Whit, I promise I'll try to get my homework done ASAP!Sid


I'm going to assign you to just go fishing! That's your homework! Get it done! :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Fishing is what I did _instead_ of homework. Hmmm...that might explain my place in life!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Crap... I forgot to download the pics I took. This morning for sure!!


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

Whit showing us how its done




One of the many carp whit caught



Waterfoul with a mirror (?) carp

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=46384&size=big&cat=532http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=46384&size=big&cat=532


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I do believe that is me in top left corner of the first pic doing my best "grip and rip" impression in the bubbler...:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

gomer said:


> I do believe that is me in top left corner of the first pic doing my best "grip and rip" impression in the bubbler...:lol:


You know what they say about old habits


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)




----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Funny! Sorry to ruin your reputation Gomer, but every time I saw you, you were fighting a fair hooked fish. Downstream in the center run there was me and dgt my little float boat and I think you were there too Adam. Freepop, where the heck were you?


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> You know what they say about old habits


they never change!!!:lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Soooo, where's your pictures Mike? You said crap a couple of days ago and it's almost been a week.:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

In the photo of me holding the carp you can see Splitshot and DTG off to my right. Further downstream and a bit right of Splitshot (in his small DryflyBoat) wearing a white shirt is MechanicalHead/Dennis. To his right, just to the left of the last piller you see two fishermen. I think this is Kush and TheDude.

That is indeed Gomer in the photo of me fighting a carp. He covered a lot of ground that day and was rewarded with fish, and fish, and more fish.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> That is indeed Gomer in the photo of me fighting a carp. He covered a lot of ground that day and was rewarded with fish, and fish, and more fish.


...and everywhere in the boils is a bunch of carp still trying to shake the hooks from their tails!  

It's too bad that the pic doesn't show Gomster better--then everyone else could admire his stylish, Orvis man purse!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> ...and everywhere in the boils is a bunch of carp still trying to shake the hooks from their tails!


 
While the carp were unmolested in their tail that does bring up a point of carp fishing expertise.

As the bait...doughballs in this case....lay on the bottom (let it lay and don't move it) carp will begin to gather around to investigate. Inevitabely in the current the fishes' tails will swipe against the line. To the angler at the other end holding the rod it may feel like a decent "take". They set the hook into...........water.

Carp are very cautious feeders and will look their food over carefully before deciding to engulf it. This is where patience comes in. Don't set the hook until you feel the fish begin to swim off. Let them go 1ft....2ft....3ft...4ft...5ft....lowering your rod tip as they move off...and THEN set the hook and set it hard.

Patience my little chipmunks.....patience!.....:lol:


----------

